# Loss of 2 minnow fish



## anna34 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi. I am new to fish keeping. I purchased 3 fish on Tuesday (from pets at home) - 2 white cloud minnows and a platy. The fish are being kept in a coldwater tank with a temp of 20oC. On wednesday evening I noticed that one of the Minnows was looking a bit worse for wear. Not moving very much, mouth permanently wide open, inflammed looking gills, and spending its time at the top of the water. After doing some googling I carried out a partial water change of 25%. I went to bed expecting the Minnow to be dead by morning, which it was. The other Minnow and the Platy were fine. I took a sample of my water to pets at home and explained the situation. My water was tested and results were fine, the shop gave me another Minnow. Followed all the instructions and then released the Minnow into the tank. A couple of hours later I noticed that the new Minnow was displaying the same signs as the other fish had, mouth permanently open, inactive, at top of tank etc. After 5 hours in my tank the new Minnow was dead. Other Minnow and Platy still looking fine, although not really eating anything. Returned to Pets at home once again and explained the situation. They didnt think it was necessary to test my water again, and were of the opinion that it may be an issue with their tank, and that all the Minnows were looking a bit sluggish and fins not too healthy, and perhaps the stress of the move had just sent my Minnows over the edge. They said they would be treating the tank overnight. I didnt bring another fish away, decided to see how the two I have got get on. Have also bought my own testing kit, tested levels today, Ammonia and Nitrite were both 0.25, so carried out another water change of 25%. I was just hoping for some thoughts/advice. Is there something that I may have done wrong? I still have one Minnow alive, surely this one would be unwell too if it was something to do with disease/illness in Pets at home aquarium? Im just a bit confused, and of course want to anything I can to ensure that my other two fish survive. Also, I now have a Minnow on his own, and im aware that they thrive better when they are in the company of fish of their own kind. So am worrying about that now too. My Minnow and Platy still arent really eating, ive been offering them a couple of flakes each 3 times per day. 

Thanks in advance
Anna


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You had replies yesterday and they vanished. Hmmm.

I'll repeat mine - the fish are cool water and it's a hot time of year. There is no way your tank has the ammonia levels to harm them, but they probably just came out of a shipping bag, likely with 300 white clouds overheated all the way from Florida or Singapore, in maybe a gallon of water. If you ever get to smell a shipping bag gone wrong, then you don't need a test kit to find ammonia. You are lucky to keep your eyebrows.

I think the shop is impressive, admitting they came in rough and it's on them. A lot of shops will blame you, and they didn't. Most fish transport really well, but sometimes things go wrong, and I'd shop at a store that dealt with that.


----------

